# Question about bohemian style



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, I think full-figured women can pull it off! I'm not sure who really sells it. I love that look. Alloy.com has a few things, and they carry larger sizes. I actually get the catalog, but I have never browsed the site too thouroughly. But the catalog has a lot of Boho pieces.

Charlotte Russe does too. (In the store, not online)


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2009)

I do think bigger ladies can wear boho, but def not the same way as super skinny girls. For Eg., I wouldn't go overboard on the ruffles because they will make a larger person look bigger.

I also think it depends on the kind of office you work for. A indie-ish, boho style necklace and a ruffle shirt tucked into a high waisted skirt with heels and a scarf tied into your hair? totally do-able.

pirate ruffle shirt with tight jeans, boots, crazy hobo hair and 50 necklaces? maybe not.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pirate ruffle shirt with tight jeans, boots, crazy hobo hair and 50 necklaces? maybe not. This sounds funny no matter who's wearing it... lol @ crazy hobo hair hahaha


----------



## Chaeli (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sure even full figure women could blend into the psyche of bohemian clothing. In the office I dunno. They'd send you home to change where I work though.


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah i think they can defo! im larger and i have a few boho style clothes, cant say they make me feel comfortable though, only places i know for clothes are uk though unless evans - Plus Size Clothing | Jeans Dresses and Shoes | Evans - Sizes 14 - 32 ships int?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I think anyone can pull off a boho look!





A huge part of the bohemian look can be achieved through accessories. A great place to look for accessories for this type of look (jewelry, bags, hairpieces, etc) will probably be younger stores like Forever 21, Charlotte Russe, Urban Outfitters, etc.

As far as the clothing, it's all about being creative with mixing and matching. You can probably find items at the stores you usually shop at, just keep an eye out for creative pairings that you can make to achieve the look you want.

As far as office wear, I suppose it depends on how strict the dress code is. But you can always just dress in standard office attire, and then add bohemian accessories for a little boho flair.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is Boho hairstyle? Boho hair is usually loose and wavy. Braids can give a boho look, too. Nicole Richie is a great example for this:










But I think the girls were joking about "hobo" hair. As in hair that looks like that of a homeless vagabond.


----------

